# hydro grow systems



## Northern1337s (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi, I'm sort of new to Hydro and looking for a good system that works well with growing. I dont want to buy it so I think I'll make it myself but I need to know which ones are the best systems for MJ.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 23, 2006)

Look in the Hydro section and the DIY section, there are a lot of good threads on here about DIY hydro systems. If you cant find any let me know and I will link you to some.


----------

